
Proving Euclid's Theorem using just the notion of “proportion” - lourencoo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/a-note-on-euclids-theorem-concerning-the-infinitude-of-the-primes
======
vanhodji
Really interesting to see how the idea of the paper came to life and how the
author wrote it down on a box of Kinder chocolate :)

